# Single strain vs mulitple strain probiotics



## bdickey (Oct 3, 2009)

I am confused over the mulitple strain probiotics vs the single strain probiotics. Products such as align have a single strain and others have multiple strains. If acidophilus is something we use every day, should it not be in all products or does it occur in our foods? Also anyone had success with sinusitis improving after treatment and if so, what brand did you use.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Multi strain probiotics are more of a cocktail approach to digestive health. the single strain variety are usually more targeted at specific things. try them one at a time to see if you can find one that works for you. i suffer from sinus, all teh time in teh colder months and sometimes even during the summer on occasion too. i am not familiar with any studies that would indicate a definate link to probiotics having an effect on sinus. BUT that dosent mean that there arnt any that work for it, it just means that they may not have been identified yet. im also not entirely sure on teh action that probiotics would have directly on siusitis. i have done some very very silly things with probiotics over the last decade, but shoving them up my nose isnt something i have tried.! YET............CheersIan


----------

